

Show HN: WiFi calling using your own phone number for free - YouRoam
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/youroam-free-calls-texts-using/id896835381?ls=1&mt=8

======
jpetersonmn
Is this really free? When I look in the google play store it says that
"Premium" feature is to be able to call any numbers in the US, but under Free
is says I can call any other users of this app?

T-Mobile branded android phones have had Wi-Fi calling for years built in and
it's great. I was bummed when I bought my nexus 5 on T-Mobile to find that I
couldn't use it. Have looked on xda and it looks fairly complicated to
implement this.

~~~
YouRoam
Interestingly enough, T-Mobile US customers are our biggest downloads. It's
free to call and text anyone that has the YR app. We give you $.25 credit
which is enough for 25 mins of calls to the US from anywhere in the world or
25 text messages to people that don't have the app. Incoming calls are
currently for a daily/weekly/monthly subscription but will be switched to
$.03/min from anywhere in the world.

------
jgeorge
I don't actually have any use for this app at all (sorry) but if you ever make
squishy foam promo items for your logo I will send you all of my money.

~~~
YouRoam
hahaha. Will let you know when the foam promo logo comes out. Why do you think
it's not helpful for you? If you ever travel outside the US, you will love
paying 1c/min to call people using your own caller ID from anywhere in the
world and seeing who called you from anywhere in the world without paying
outrageous roaming bills. Also works great on ipod touch, ipads, and in places
where you have poor cell signal and wifi.

------
mcunha
Cool. Is there an Android version?

~~~
YouRoam
Yes, download for Android here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onePhone](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onePhone)

